# Microsoft details Xbox Live’s Smart Match system a bit more



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Microsoft details Xbox Live’s Smart Match system a bit more*

Microsoft has detailed its Smart Match, which is the revamped matchmaking system which will launch on Xbox Live with Xbox One. 










Granted, the system has been explained a bit by various developers at E3, and the Xbox One reveal, but in short, it runs in the background and does the following:

Finds the Perfect Players for the Perfect game: It used advanced algorithms to pair players “based on skill, language, and reputation.” The advanced party system goes beyond people you already know and it also allows you to share player stats with Xbox Live and each other.

It also “Frees Up Your Time”: So, how does it do this? Well, it finds a match for you while you are busy doing something else. Called Snap, it keeps you from waiting in lobbies while Xbox Live is matchmaking for you, so go watch TV or play around in another game or what have you until the system finds something for you.

Lets You Know When Your Game is Ready: Once someone meets the criteria you set for the game, you will be notified. 

So, like we said, things already mentioned before, but in writing this time. 

Head over to Xbox Wire to learn more about Smart Match. 

Xbox One is out this holiday season.

Source: VG24/7


----------

